
RECC, the Robert Elder Compiler (and Emulator and Microkernel) Collection - peter_d_sherman
http://recc.robertelder.org/
======
FullyFunctional
The ISA is similar to but still smaller than Wirth's RISC5 (unrelated to
RISC-V). The choice of including DIV (and MUL) in such a small ISA suggests
that's it's not guided by physical implementation.

A RISC-V RV32IM[S] implementation (be that emulator or RTL) would have similar
complexity and size, and would have a far more mature software stack.

------
msla
Blinking text tells me this site isn't serious.

------
msla
Wow. Blinking text. The nostalgia trip that's actively hostile to epileptics.

~~~
tempodox
I wish every browser had an option to turn the blinking off, filed under
“accessibility”.

~~~
a1369209993
That would be nice (even for non-epileptics), but in the meantime a
alternative is:

    
    
      blink { text-decoration: none !important; }
      * { animation: none !important; } /* or -whatever-animation as needed */
    

Ideally, we could embed a time-domain low-pass filter in the graphics
rendering pipeline, so we aren't relying on the Internet of Hate[0] to not
deliberately or accidentally exacerbate medical conditions or the Browser of
Spam and Spyware[1] to do anything about it.

0: aka the internet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17785162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17785162)

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18324681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18324681)

